
WIP Website Creation Guide for Entrepreneurs. Rate My Progress? - thetangent
I&#x27;m creating a website creation guide for beginners b&#x2F;c my friend was recently quoted $35k for a website I knew he could make himself.<p>In the process of helping him, I realized there was a need for a guide like this for other entreprenuers starting up so I&#x27;ve started creating one.<p>Let me know how I&#x27;m doing so far and what I can do to improve?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;smcmarketing.org&#x2F;learn&#x2F;how-to-make-a-website&#x2F;
======
ivan_ah
Not bad. I like the screenshots + videos approach. Really hand-holdy which can
be good for someone starting out.

Wordpress is probably the best choice for beginners to get a presence on the
web, but the MySQL configuration could be an issue if they have to set it up
manually.

You should probably recommend a specific theme, or have a shortlist of WP
themes for people to use because otherwise the configurations/customizations
for each theme will be different.

BTW, little layout bug on your page:
[http://imgur.com/a/wBQu4](http://imgur.com/a/wBQu4)

